# Trip to AI from Mississauga



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

If there are other people in Mississauga that want to go to AI, I'll be making a trip around 2 pm. Send me an email if you want to come along. I just ask for you to help chip in a little for gas xD


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

whats does AI stand for?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

thmh said:


> whats does AI stand for?


http://www.aquainspiration.com/ Aqua Inspiration, one of the nicest planted tank places around.


----------

